# Montreal and San Francisco



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! And thanks to everyone for the likes , too , always much appreciated 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Vieux Montreal...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Montréal


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

A walk on St Laurent Blvd , from the Parc du Portugal towards downtown Montreal


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

flatworm said:


>


St-Denis has changed quite a lot since those pics were taken. Now there's a bike lane on each side of the street and mid-intersection crosswalks. It's much nicer than it was before!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325143192111640576


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Thank you ! Good to be kept up to date ! I love Montreal , friendly and charismatic city , superb music too... 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos - thank you ! Much appreciated


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures. Montréal is a beautiful city full of art. I love it!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Montréal once again


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A superb collection. 🍻


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , Christos and diddyD - a big thank you ! Im really glad you're enjoying the pictures . I agree , Montreal is a fabulous city , definitely one of my favourites 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

👏 👏 👏 Some really good random street shots.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Paul 62 - thank you ! i wonder sometimes about my street photos , but Im pleased that with judicious editing they've turned out well - much appreciated ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Great updates! These cities also have, besides the attitude, in common a mix of modern skyscrapers and old buildings. And it looks like Montreal is partly hilly, even if San Francisco has way more hills.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Nightsky , thank you ! Montreal has the Mountain , which gives it a dramatic townscape , much more so than Toronto , though no complaints about Lake Ontario ! San Francisco has few townscape equals , though Welington does well , particularly the views from Mount Victoria - not unlike Twin Peaks 

Thank you , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The views are from the Place Ville Marie observatory , 46 floors and about 180 metres up Its never easy taking photos through plexiglass , but hope you enjoy them You can clearly see the Mountain , the St Lawrence and lots of the bridges on the river .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again and well done


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos - thank you ! Im glad you're enjoying my Montreal pics 

cheers , Steve


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great update! Thank you!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , thank you too ! Its a photogenic city , glad you're enjoying the pics ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some views from the Olympic tower , the Mountain clearly visible in the sunset


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

These are photos from my first trip to MTL a good few years earlier An old camera , obviously , but they were taken in early May , so a bit of warm sunshine some of the time


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you !! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Vieux Montreal , the Old Port and the St Lawrence River 











A river cruise , always a good way to see a city...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

I see the famous Habitat 67 building. Nice!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Skopje , its a great building but I didn't get close enough to get more photos ! I hope to get to Montreal again when we can travel , and I will go and get some better pics ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Some views from the balcony of the Museum Marguerite - Bourgeoys , on the first floor - second level ! - of the Sailors Church, well worth a visit...





Our Lady of the Harbour


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

A big storm was brewing in the afternoon on the mountain , and I got soaked in a huge downpour walking back to the Metro . After drying off back at the hotel , I went to a very enjoyable beer festival , but sadly the festival photos are very blurred . A good evening , though...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Its time to get back to 2017. My last night in Montreal saw the first sprinkle of snow of the year , and Friday morning dawned with a blue sky It was minus 7 C when I was out shopping , so cold fingers ! My flight to San Francisci departed around 5 pm , and left on time , so I got to San Francisco in time for a beer The next morning I took a walk , initially towards Union Square , it was bright , around 17 C...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Your kind words are much appreciated ! 

Best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe these guys will be the next Grateful Dead - good luck to them !





Janis Joplin once lived in this house on Pine St ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful record shop , though tempting to buy lots ...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Best beer in San Francisco...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos thank you , glad you're enjoying the pics from the Bay Area ! Definitely my favourite US city...

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

All of you with a smartphone will notice these pics were taken a while ago , on a previous trip!



The photos were taken in Union Square , the city's living room


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Where did you base yourself in San Francisco?


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , I stayed in a hotel about 15 minutes walk from Union Square . SF hotels are always expensive , but there was a big networking convention when I was last in town , so even more so . My rule is walking distance from Union Sq , not in the Tenderloin , but others like to stay at Fishermans Wharf , more touristy but near the water , good public transport to the city centre , and Uber is everywhere ! Let me know if you need any more info 

Best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Excellent ferry services , and great fun too ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

flatworm said:


> Hi Jane , I stayed in a hotel about 15 minutes walk from Union Square . SF hotels are always expensive , but there was a big networking convention when I was last in town , so even more so . My rule is walking distance from Union Sq , not in the Tenderloin , but others like to stay at Fishermans Wharf , more touristy but near the water , good public transport to the city centre , and Uber is everywhere ! Let me know if you need any more info
> 
> Best wishes , Steve


Hi steve,

I asked because I thought i may have recognised one of the streets you pictured. We visited SF about 14 years ago ( & went to Yosemite & Santa Cruz too) and stayed on _Steiner Street._ In one of the old painted victorians. I think it borders Tenderloin. _The Chateau Tivoli _it was called. Steiner Street is the street that the house that was used for _Mrs Doubtfire _is on. That to me was thrilling enough. I love that film. Fabulous city! It would be great to be able to afford to live in either_ Cow Hollow_ or _Pacific Heights, _or perhaps over the bay at _Sausalito._


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , 

Thank you ! Chateau Tivoli looks it's in a great spot - near to Haight Ashbury , one of my favourite districts in SF The houses in the Haight are glorious ! I totally agree about Pacific Heights and Sausalito , I got to Tiburon too , a smaller version of Sausalito , stunning spot . I have very fond memories of San Francisco !


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The view from Tiburon , gorgeous spot across the bay...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The Bush Man , well known denizen of Fishermans Wharf...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, Tiburon for me, and a ferry into the city when it calls......


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful pictures, Steve!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , sounds good to me , impeccable taste...


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Gratteciel , thank you ! Really glad you're enjoying the pics , and much appreciated as ever ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

More pics of Fishermans Wharf , better weather this time...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you , glad you're enjoying the pics of SF - I appreciate it ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Sealions sunbathing this time - I wonder if they prefer the sun or the rain ?


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Visiting Alcatraz must be very unusual experience  Great photos, by the way.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a fabulous setting for a city. However, it does seem to experience its own, very particular and foggy micro-climate, which even just tens of miles further south you avoid.


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Skopje , thank you ! I thoroughly enjoyed my trip to Alcatraz , well worth booking in advance , and the audio tour was excellent . It feels a bit darker when you think of the men who were imprisoned there Most were maximum security prisoners Most who tried to escape perished in the cold waters and currents of the bay One or two were never found , its not known whether they escaped and avoided the police , or whether their bodies were swept away After more thought , it was also good to get back to the comforts and pleasures of the city !

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , thank you ! I think there are maybe two perspectives on the SF fog - one is that it makes the city cold and stops the sun coming through , the other perspective says the fog is natural air conditioning ! Usually I think the south and east of the city is sunnier . Ive always wanted to see the Stanford campus in Palo Alto , perfect climate maybe , 25 degree summers with perfect blue skies and still 40 minutes from the coast 

Choosing paradise would cause such difficult dilemmas !! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

The view from the island taunted the prisoners - freedom so near yet so far away It is said that if the wind was blowing in the right direction , prisoners could hear the dinner-dances at the San Francisco Yacht Club


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Public transport from the city centre to the tourist honeypot at Fishermans Wharf takes the form of lovely historic streetcars acquired from other cities - or you can hang on the side of a cable car ! 









I think the original settlement was called Yerba Buena , before it was named after St Francis..


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from San Francisco


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Glad you're enjoying the photos , its a great city.. 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

This historic streetcar is from Alabama , the city has a wonderful collection ...







I took a bus tour to Marin County Our first stop was at Muir Woods , the nearest old growth coast redwoods to the city Coast redwoods are the worlds tallest trees , although some eucalyptus species are hard on their tails 

Muir Woods are named after John Muir , who was born in Dunbar in Scotland He was an early supporter of the Western American wilderness , and co-founder of the Sierra Club The trees are magnificent , well worth an outing from the city..


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Sausalito , easily reached by ferry , gorgeous spot, with another superb view of the city , often shrouded in its eerie blanket of fog....


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such a fabulous urban composition. One of the best. Reminds me of Istanbul in certain ways: hiils, water, bridges, panoramas.......


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , thank you ! I think there are few cities that have views and vistas to compare with San Francisco . I loved your photos of Istanbul , and I will certainly try to visit when we can travel again ! 

thanks again , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Definitely my favourite record shop - nothing like discs ! 







Farewell to the bush man....


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

A big thank you to everyone who has looked at , enjoyed and liked the pictures of Montreal and SF . Its much appreciated ! Its a lovely photogenic city 

best wishes all , Steve


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the photos, I've really enjoyed them  

Cheers!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

It must have been hard work on a bike? Those hills.......


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Skopje , thank you ! Its a pleasure Really pleased you liked the pictures ! 

best wishes , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Jane , I am much better uphill on foot or on public transport , so I didn't even attempt to cycle in San Francisco ! I suspect SF cyclists get very fit very quickly ! I was pleased with the photo though..

best wishes , Steve


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Christos , thank you ! Much appreciated as ever 

cheers , Steve


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Amazing city! Thank you for the nice photos


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Romashka , thank you , really glad you enjoyed the photos !!

cheers , Steve


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

LOL the guy between the tree branches - you must have seen some strange people there  Have you been to the Folsom Street fair ?


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

I know you’re posting SF now but wow Montreal looks amazing. I have never been there but it looks like maybe one of the best cities in North America for sustained medium density urbanity. Just amazing!


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Syd , thanks for telling me about Folsom St fair ! Sounds like wild alternative San Francisco . I hope to go back one day , if I'm there at the right time of year I will drop in at the fair ! 

cheers , Steve


----------



## flatworm (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Ukiyo , thank you ! Montreal is a fascinating mongrel , and that's a compliment ! Happy to do business in French or English , a mix of North American and European cultures , architecturally the terraced houses of Montreal look very English , but the city centre is pretty North American . I think its a lovely city , much more charismatic that Toronto - apologies to Toronto lovers - with the mountain as its central symbol . Its also very good value compared to some other North American cities

best wishes , Steve


----------



## Sydlicious (Oct 8, 2018)

flatworm said:


> Hi Syd , thanks for telling me about Folsom St fair ! Sounds like wild alternative San Francisco . I hope to go back one day , if I'm there at the right time of year I will drop in at the fair !
> 
> cheers , Steve


It is really wild - I would love to experience it one day


----------

